# You knew this was coming. Who will die in the next Harry Potter book



## Taelorn76 (Dec 21, 2004)

Well lets have at it. 

My guess is one of the profesors. 
1)Snape's found out as a traitor to Voldy and thus disposed of.

2)They manage to kill Dumbledorf, Now Voldy has no one to fear setting up the final confrontation between him and Potter.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 21, 2004)

Dumbledore is a good guess.

I say Ron will die.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 21, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I say Ron will die.



Fuel for the fire for the H/H shippers.  

Which means, I figured out after spending a few months on a Harry Potter for grown-ups yahoogroup, those who believe Harry and Hermione are destined to "end up" together.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm going to guess that it's Hagrid. I'm sure I'll be wrong, but what the heck.


----------



## drnuncheon (Dec 21, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Fuel for the fire for the H/H shippers.
> 
> Which means, I figured out after spending a few months on a Harry Potter for grown-ups yahoogroup, those who believe Harry and Hermione are destined to "end up" together.




It's more properly 'shippers, short for "relationshippers".  I think the term got started with Mulder/Scully X-Files fans.

J


----------



## KnowTheToe (Dec 21, 2004)

Did something come out saying someone will die, or is this just a general discussion?

The books are getting more violent and unlike the earlier books, death is very likely.  I think we may see more than one character killed or similarly removed from the game.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Dec 21, 2004)

JK Rowling has said that one of the main characters will die. To me it sounded like Harry, Ron, or Hermione was going to die but, for sure, it could be one of the professors.

-Otherwise Voldemort would make an obvious candidate.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 21, 2004)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> -Otherwise Voldemort would make an obvious candidate.



Not for book six.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's hoping it will be Harry!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Dec 21, 2004)

I think at this point the three main characters are safe, unless Ron or Hermione take a more active role in book six.  Hagrid would be a good one, I believe he has played his role.  The characters are now integrated enough into the school that Hagrid's mentor role is played out.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 21, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Here's hoping it will be Harry!




Then what, pray tell, would Book Seven be about?

My money's on Hagrid, but Ron is a possibility.
Demiurge out.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 21, 2004)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> -Otherwise Voldemort would make an obvious candidate.




I so hope it is Voldemort, would be nice to have a diffrent villian for book 7. It would not make much sence, but Mr. V is getting stale.

I would suspect though the turncoat Snape, gets done in by the death eaters. A nice grisly end, befitting a stoolpigeon.

Maybe Malfoy, punk has it coming

Ron i doubt because it would _*really*_ darken the book. Ron is not that independant and makes a good lesser half for a female like Herm, Potter would fit better to a weaker female.

Herm, a smart foe would off her. Good chance she would stick around as a ghost to [try to] finish her schoolwork.


----------



## Wombat (Dec 21, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess that it's Hagrid. I'm sure I'll be wrong, but what the heck.




After the last couple of books, I agree with you.  The guy has "MARTYR" tattooed across his forehead...


----------



## Umbran (Dec 21, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Here's hoping it will be Harry!




I believe Ms. Rowling has stated that Harry will live through Book 6.  He may or may not survive the series, but he'll at least appear alive in the final book.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 21, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Then what, pray tell, would Book Seven be about?



Early retirement for J.K. Rowling, and relief for the rest of us.


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 22, 2004)

Don't much care, as long as it's not Neville.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 22, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> IRon i doubt because it would _*really*_ darken the book. Ron is not that independant and makes a good lesser half for a female like Herm, Potter would fit better to a weaker female.




This I agree with. I personally think that book V (which I'm rereading now) seems to indicate that Harry is going to end up being together with Luna Lovegood. She wasn't only a kindred spirit, but seemed quite focused (in her own weird way) which made her a nice foil for how emotionally-charged Harry was in the book.



> _Herm, a smart foe would off her. Good chance she would stick around as a ghost to [try to] finish her schoolwork._




I think you've hit upon something here. Rowling said (or so I heard) that a main character would die. She didn't say that would be the end of them. A ghost is a good way of keeping said character around.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 22, 2004)

I think it's going to be Dumbledore.  Dumbledore is Harry's last remaining respected authority figure.  Despite the fact that Harry is angry at him as of the end of book 5, Dumbledore still remains a source of strength and security for Harry.  Dumbledore's death would be the hardest possible thing Harry could have to deal with.  And Rowling seems to have a tendancy to try and make things very hard on old Harry.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 22, 2004)

Assuming Rowling isn't going to defy both fantasy convention and children's/young adult conventions entirely by having Voldermot win, I can't see Dumbledore dying in book 6. The Good Guys would end up way too fractured in the aftermath; no one else has the experience, skill, and temperment to keep Snape, Arthur Weasley, McGonagall, and Harry's band of superkids moving in the same direction.

I'd have to agree with the Hagrid camp, though Rowling's getting a bit bloodthirsty if she's killing off another major character. First Sirius Black, and then Hagrid?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Dec 22, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Assuming Rowling isn't going to defy both fantasy convention and children's/young adult conventions entirely by having Voldermot win, I can't see Dumbledore dying in book 6. The Good Guys would end up way too fractured in the aftermath; no one else has the experience, skill, and temperment to keep Snape, Arthur Weasley, McGonagall, and Harry's band of superkids moving in the same direction.




Vengence would keep them together and offing Voldermot in his memory.

Also I have always remembered reading that it would be a character, nothing about a main character.


----------



## David Howery (Dec 22, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I believe Ms. Rowling has stated that Harry will live through Book 6.  He may or may not survive the series, but he'll at least appear alive in the final book.



of course he'll live through the series.. isn't it obvious that he's going to graduate and be the new teacher of Defense against the Dark Arts?


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 22, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Herm, a smart foe would off her. Good chance she would stick around as a ghost to [try to] finish her schoolwork.




Given that Harry and Ron can barely think their way out of a paper bag, she would be an ideal target.  Also, she's Muggleborn, so even more of a target.

OTOH, I've heard that Ms. Rowling does tend to identify with Hermione a lot, so I doubt she'll be the one.

There's a bit of foreshadowing in Book V that it might be Ron (you know, the 



Spoiler



part where they find Mrs. Weasley weeping as a Boggart imitates her family, lying dead


?).  I don't think so, though.

I hope it's Hagrid.  Losing Dumbledore would mean, effectively, that Hogwarts would no longer be safe, and it can't be open for an entire year (Book VII).  Hermione or Ron would just be entirely too cruel.  That leaves Hagrid as the person we and the kids most have an emotional connection with, and who can be counted on to go down incredibly hard, and die very well.

Brad


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 22, 2004)

David Howery said:
			
		

> of course he'll live through the series.. isn't it obvious that he's going to graduate and be the new teacher of Defense against the Dark Arts?




I believe that Ms. Rowling has commented that, if Harry lives, he'll most likely want to have nothing to do with the Dark Arts, defending or otherwise, for the rest of his life.  He'll probably wind up on a Quidditch team somewhere.

Brad


----------



## stevelabny (Dec 22, 2004)

last time we were promised a major death, 
and one of the supporting characters got pushed through a curtain.
 A CURTAIN!

whatever.

its gonna be dumbledore or hagrid. and theyll probably just get locked in a closet


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 22, 2004)

It depends on how you define "main character." I only consider Harry, Ron and Harmione to be main characters. 

Secondary characters are Dumbledore, Hagrid, Snape, etc.

Tertiary characters are Finch, Fudge, the Durley's.

It seems more likely a secondard character dies than Ron or Harmione bitting it - and Harry's not gonna die before, at most, the end of Book 7.

A good question is "Will it be a good guy or a villian?"


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 22, 2004)

How about: Everyone goes down, a la the last scene in Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Dec 22, 2004)

My money's on Hagrid, though I think that Neville might be a strong possiblity. 

As for romance, Ron and Hermione will hook up, and Harry and Ginny will end up marrying (after she graduates, of course), though Luna is a good possibility too.

As for the title of the book, "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince", Rowling has already stated that it refers to neither Harry or Voldemort. Any guesses as to who it refers to?


----------



## Lady Mer (Dec 22, 2004)

> Any guesses as to who it refers to?




My money's on the title referring to Hagrid. He's the only obvious halfblood I can think of, other than Harry or Voldemort.


----------



## Laurel (Dec 22, 2004)

For who dies-- Neville or one of the other important oft mentioned people, but not part of the main trio.  I think Dumbledore will get killed eventually, but I don't yet.

Ron and Hermione get together, or just strengthen thier relaionship.

Harry's gal may not even be part of it yet,  though Ginny is a good guess as any.  How old would she be again in this book?  Compared to Harry's.....

As for the title of the next one- I think it will be someone new, or barely mentioned in the other books.  So far her titles have introduced new people or items into the equation.
It could be that Dumbledore is the half-blood, not sure if we ever get told he is or is not.  Also, could be the end for him with that revelation, so could answer two of the above questions.


----------



## Someone (Dec 22, 2004)

Supposedly, Harry is protected because he´s living with his family. If Voldemort had half a brain he´d kill the Dursleys, then Potter.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 22, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> last time we were promised a major death,
> and one of the supporting characters got pushed through a curtain.
> A CURTAIN!




I'll agree, soulfood for the Dementors would have been far more delightful.

Plus it felt a lot like a DM jerking around a PC, rather than an emotional moment.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 23, 2004)

If I had my druthers, I'd say Dumbledore, if only because he's too much of a Deux Ex Machina in the series.  It would raise the bar of terror and suspense.

Though now that people mention Hagrid, I can see him being a good possibility.

It just had better not be Ron or Hermoine.  (Or Neville or any of the Weasley clan.)

I dunno about Harry not having anything to do with the Dark Arts or protecting against them after growing up.  Seems very doubtful to me.  Just can't see him "running away" like that.  (I too had picked him to become Professor of Defense Against the Dark Arts when he grew up.)

Snape?  Also a good possibility, though she likes the character a lot and I think the potential interplay with Harry getting the Prof position that Snape has always coveted is just too sweet.  But yeah, makes serious sense that he'd go down - Voldemort has already marked him for death.


----------



## drnuncheon (Dec 23, 2004)

Chimera said:
			
		

> If I had my druthers, I'd say Dumbledore, if only because he's too much of a Deux Ex Machina in the series. It would raise the bar of terror and suspense.



 Plus, the mentor figure has to be removed from the picture for the hero to achieve his full potential.

 J


----------



## PatrickLawinger (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, some interesting theories.

I am pretty sure that Rowling NEVER said that a main character would die. I believe she said (or confirmed) that another character would die. I believe the "major character" and "main character" bits have been "internet additions."

If I were to guess though, I'd say that Hagrid's death would be pretty "shaping" in terms of the future of the character of Harry Potter. Who knows though.

I am guessing the next book is going to be very long (as will book 7). I don't think you are going to find an editor in the world willing to risk their job by trying to cut out chapters or convince her to cut out chapters  . 

Patrick


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 24, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Harry's gal may not even be part of it yet,  though Ginny is a good guess as any.  How old would she be again in this book?  Compared to Harry's.....




Ginny is only a year younger than Harry, and is one grade down from him at Hogwarts.


----------



## mr_outsidevoice (Dec 24, 2004)

Dumbledore is a good choice. He could leave some clues for Harry to decipher so that Voldemort's defeat can happen.

Neville could die, but I want him to become more competent.

Hagrid would be tragic, and his brother would miss him dearly.


----------



## Elf Witch (Dec 24, 2004)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> It's more properly 'shippers, short for "relationshippers".  I think the term got started with Mulder/Scully X-Files fans.
> 
> J




It is much older than that it was first used in Trek fandon in the 70s. God I feel old  

I have a feeling that it will be either Hagrid or Neville who buys it this time. I hope it is not Ron. Anyone can see that that Ron and Hermone belong together they already argue like an old married couple. If there is anyone for Harry it is Ginny.

The more I think about it I can see Neville bravely facing down a deatheater and paying with his life to avenge what happened to his parents.


----------



## ddvmor (Dec 24, 2004)

Did I read somewhere that JKR was going to clear up the whole 'how to become a ghost' question?  (It may have just been in in my mind)  This would seem to be a good way to kill off a main character but still keep 'em around a la Randal & Hopkirk or Hex.  Imagine Ron lurking around as the worlds most nervous ghost, or the horror of having Hermione being a smart*ss from beyond the grave!


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 31, 2004)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> ...the horror of having Hermione being a smart*ss from beyond the grave!




only one option...


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 31, 2004)

If you're over the age of 13 and you care, you scare me.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 31, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> If you're over the age of 13 and you care, you scare me.




Hie thee over to MuggleNet, and prepare to have your sanity warped.

Brad


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 31, 2004)

Has anyone already suggested this answer?: Everyone! Please, by all that is right and good, let it be everyone!


----------



## Elf Witch (Jan 2, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> If you're over the age of 13 and you care, you scare me.




I find it kind of sad when people have this kind of attitude about a book. Sure it is marketed for kids but it still is a great read. I think it is wonderful when an author can manage to relate to all age groups with her story. 

I have not been 13 in years but I love the novels and the characters and yes I care what happens to them. The same way I do when I care about characters written in an adult novel.

I love fantasy novels and over the years I have founds some treasures in the childrens and young adult sections of the bookstore and library.


----------



## ASH (Jan 2, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> If you're over the age of 13 and you care, you scare me.




If you are not interested in the books then why are you in this thread? :\  And why do you feel the need to type things that are not productive...?  Retorical questions only. 


Back to the subject...
I dont think it will be Hagrid that dies, too obvious it seems with the title of the book.  As to whom I dont know, I would like to see one of Ron's parents die, or a family member of his. We have yet to see any real darkness or hate from Ron and a death in the family is exactly what he needs. I could also see Dumbledoor dieing, thus leaving Harry feeling even more alone.  I dont know, we will just have to see. Ron and Hermione are going to become a couple. Harry's lady will be Ginny.    

Does anyone have a clue when the next book is supposed to be out?


----------



## Super Girl (Jan 2, 2005)

I doubt Harry will get with Ginny, she has moved on, I'm betting on Luna.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm putting my money on 



Spoiler



Dumbledore


. Frankly, I expected him to die last book, and was surprised when he didn't.

Mystery Man, Mark Chance, and anyone else who's not a Harry Potter fan - please don't threadcrap. If you don't like the series, go find a different thread without posting in this one. That's just simply good manners.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 2, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Mystery Man, Mark Chance, and anyone else who's not a Harry Potter fan - please don't threadcrap. If you don't like the series, go find a different thread without posting in this one. That's just simply good manners.



I just want to say that "threadcrap" is without a doubt the best internet term I've heard in a long while.  

I have to agree with PC as well, from a literary standpoint.  It just makes too much sense to take Dumbledore out of the picture.  Which might be the reason why she hasn't.

Aside from that, I'd guess (hope) Dobbie.  Then the other house elves get incensed and go on a rampage.

Really though, I don't have a clue.  I'd point out though that with the last book, Rowling only said someone would die, she didn't say it would be a major character, to my recollection.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's one I don't think anyone's mentioned -- which would achieve the goal of misery in the Weasly family -- how about Percy Weasly?  Who'd miss that git?

It'll probably be a member of the DA or Order, though -- any money on Mad-eye Moody or Cho Chang?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 2, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Aside from that, I'd guess (hope) Dobbie.  Then the other house elves get incensed and go on a rampage.




Gollum, MTV Awards:

Slinker: "Dobby's my friend."

Stinker: "Dobby? Dobby's a BEEPing BEEP!"


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 3, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gollum, MTV Awards:
> 
> Slinker: "Dobby's my friend."
> 
> Stinker: "Dobby? Dobby's a BEEPing BEEP!"




Heh.  That was great -- wish they'd put it in the RotK extended DVD as an easter egg, instead of the Elijah Wood interview they included.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jan 3, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Heh.  That was great -- wish they'd put it in the RotK extended DVD as an easter egg, instead of the Elijah Wood interview they included.




You do know it's on the TT EE DVD, right?

Brad


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jan 3, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a clue when the next book is supposed to be out?




The book is to be published on July 16th of 2005.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 3, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Here's one I don't think anyone's mentioned -- which would achieve the goal of misery in the Weasly family -- how about Percy Weasly?  Who'd miss that git?
> 
> 
> > With Percy's misplaced allegiance and blind fealty to the Ministry, I could easily see him getting put into a bad spot inadvertantly (or intentionally by Dark agents in the Ministry) and getting killed.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I hate to spoil things, but...

Dudley Durstley gets turned into a pig again, and led off to the Armour Sausage works.

Honest.

You believe me, don't you?

I mean, why would I lie about something like that?

Okay, okay, my actual bet would be on 



Spoiler



Dumbledore, if only because Harris died and the new actor just doesn't quite cut it.



Then again I really would not be surprised if it turned out to be one of the Durstleys.

The Auld Grump


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jan 3, 2005)

It's a bit odd to think Rowling would change something in the *books* to make it easier for the *movies*. Besides, I think Gambon's better than Harris - much more mischievous, but still dignified, and he was cool in _Sleepy Hollow_ with his enormous hands.

I think Hagrid is the half-blood prince, and that he's likely to die if any one of the main characters does - though Crookshanks, Hermione's cat, is also a half-blood, which is why he's . . . different . . . and Snape is a decent choice. Better if he sticks around for added tension, though.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 3, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> With Percy's misplaced allegiance and blind fealty to the Ministry, I could easily see him getting put into a bad spot inadvertantly (or intentionally by Dark agents in the Ministry) and getting killed.




I've always thought the growing rift between Percy and his family was an act -- and only Arthur and Dumbledore know it. Might be a bit too subtle for Rowling, though.


----------



## David Howery (Jan 4, 2005)

hey, maybe Voldemort will be the one who dies in book 6.  Then, book 7 can be all about Harry's love life and future career as teacher of Defense Against the Dark Arts.

Ok, probably not...


----------



## Sejs (Jan 12, 2005)

Percy Weasley would be my first bet.  Lupin would be my second.   Percy seems set up to take a fall, with his devotion to the Ministry overriding his common sense.  I could see his death as a catalyst of some sort between the Ministery and the OotP, for good or ill.  Lupin on the other hand, seems like a 3rd wheel now that Sirius is gone.  He's sympathetic but not pivotal or overly useful, and so would seem an ideal candidate for some sort of heroic sacrifice.

I don't think it'll be Dumbledore yet, though I wouldn't be supprised if he didn't make it to the close of the series.  Power aside, he serves largely to take flak at the moment, and without his substantial influence the badguys would likely win in short order.

I don't necessarily think it'll be Hagrid; he's too much of an emotional anchor for the three main characters to be shucked just yet.

It could be Snape, but I don't think anything will happen to him until his two subplots get resolved sufficiently (training, and reconciliation).  Snape would have to become a much more sympathetic character both to the readers and the characters before killing him off would have the proper effect.  If he dies a jerk all you get is a "eh, I never liked him much anyway" reaction.  Not good writing.

I don't think it'll be Neville.  He still needs to come into his own as an Auror and get a chance to kick some butt for his folks. 




Heck, who knows.  Maybe we'll all be proven wrong and it'll end up being Mrs Norris choking to death on a chicken bone in the first two chapters or something.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm going with Ginny.  Her death would reverberate through virtually every main character in the book and yet would not severely change the overall feel of the book the way Ron kicking it would.  I do think Hagrid is a decent bet, and I like the idea of Hermione as a ghost, but I don't think that will happen.  I do not see JKR messing with the main trio directly, not in a series of books that is still geared for a younger audience.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jan 13, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> of course he'll live through the series.. isn't it obvious that he's going to graduate and be the new teacher of Defense against the Dark Arts?




Welcome Back Potter?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think Rowling has to kill Dumbledore off in order to have Harry shine.  She has done an excellent job of demonstrating that he and his administration are a total mess and are greatly unaware of what happens around them.  Sure Dumbledore winks at Harry like he knows what is going on, but the headmaster has no clue.  Every year Harry's life has been threatened and saved mostly by luck right under the nose of the old codger.  Despite being one of the weakest characters in the series, Harry has always been able to take front and center.  I don't see that changing.

Why kill DD afterall, he is not the only character stronger than Harry.  All of the adults are and half of the students are as well.  Harry cannot get spells to work in classes and can't make a potion no matter how hard he tries.  

I have 2 predictions.  First Hagrid is not the Halfblood prince. It makes no sence to come up at this point.  He already visited the giants and found out about his mom.  It also seems to me that giant societies don't have princes.  I think Hagrid dieing also makes sense, but since so many poeple expect it, it is probably someone else.  Hagrid is a good case though.  He could go out in a major sacraficial act which fits his character and his huge size, str & con could really make a memorable scene.  Hagrid has also played his role.  He was the kids mentor for there first three years and introduced the characters and readers to a lot of information.  I don't think the characters or reader really need anything from him anymore. 

Maybe this is fassioned after a Greek Tragedy. Malfoy discovers his mother cheated on his dad and that he, the young Malfoy, is a halfblood prince and not related at all to the man he calls dad. Lucius kills Malfoy's actual father.  The young Malfoy and Harry will become best friends and work together to bring down Lucius only to find out in Lucius's last breath that  He had been a secret agent of the Order and had killed little Malfoy's real father in order to protect him because his real dad was an agent of the dark lord.


----------



## Tanager (Jan 14, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Maybe this is fassioned after a Greek Tragedy...



KTT, I like the way you think.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 16, 2005)

My predition for the next dead person is the person who was the Prisoner of Azkaban...I can't remember his name though, but he's gonna die. 

As for the half-blood prince, I haven't the faintest clue since I haven't read any of the books.    Just goin by the movies.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> My predition for the next dead person is the person who was the Prisoner of Azkaban...I can't remember his name though, but he's gonna die.
> 
> As for the half-blood prince, I haven't the faintest clue since I haven't read any of the books.    Just goin by the movies.




Oooookay... 

I recall Rowling saying that Harry and Draco would always hate each other. I'm with most of you; Hagrid will die.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 16, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Oooookay...
> 
> I recall Rowling saying that Harry and Draco would always hate each other. I'm with most of you; Hagrid will die.




Yeah, but there's Harry and Snape hate, or Harry and Voldermot hate; I'd think the former is at least achievable, given how much Draco idealizes Snape. Besides, Draco seems like he's behind only Harry and Hermione in magical talent among the students at Hogwart's; it'd be useful to get the kid on the right side.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 17, 2005)

Weird.  I'm suprised that so far no one has mentioned...  Prof McGonagall.

Strong character, one of the Good Guys, loss would be felt strongly by the major characters, but really not that integral to the plot of the series.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 18, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> My predition for the next dead person is the person who was the Prisoner of Azkaban...I can't remember his name though, but he's gonna die.



Given what happens 



Spoiler



in Book #5, I'd like to see this!





			
				KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Hagrid is a good case though.  He could go out in a major sacraficial act which fits his character and his huge size, str & con could really make a memorable scene.



Hagrid already had such a scene in book #5, 



Spoiler



when he unsuccessfully fought off Delores Umbridge and her minions


, though it was rather short (just a paragraph, as someone views it from a distance).




			
				KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Maybe this is fassioned after a Greek Tragedy. Malfoy discovers his mother cheated on his dad and that he, the young Malfoy, is a halfblood prince and not related at all to the man he calls dad. Lucius kills Malfoy's actual father.  The young Malfoy and Harry will become best friends and work together to bring down Lucius only to find out in Lucius's last breath that  He had been a secret agent of the Order and had killed little Malfoy's real father in order to protect him because his real dad was an agent of the dark lord.



Very nice idea, but it doesn't seem to be JKR's style.  I think Draco is her "cardboard cut-out bad guy" - he doesn't have enough dimension to pull off a change like that.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 18, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Weird.  I'm suprised that so far no one has mentioned...  Prof McGonagall.
> 
> Strong character, one of the Good Guys, loss would be felt strongly by the major characters, but really not that integral to the plot of the series.



 Good idea.  What JKR said about the death, I interpreted as "more major than the death in book #5 but not one of the holy trinity of Harry, Ron, & Hermione" (my words here, not hers)....

And Prof. McGonagall fits that bill quite nicely.

I certainly hope it's a good guy who bites it--that will raise the tension for this all-important fight which won't be resolved until the final book.  If a bad guy dies, well, it just makes things easier for our heroes.

But I don't want it to be Neville.  He showed some great courage in book 1, but in Book 5 really got to shine.  In fact, in book 5 JKR says that he (to everyone's surprise) is the second best student in Harry's secret Defense class (second only to Harry, I think).  That, coupled with the fact that the prophecy everyone's after in book 5 isn't known with 100% certainty to be about Harry, indicates to me that Neville may have an important part to play--hopefully in book 7.  In fact, wouldn't it be just like Dumbledore to make everyone think the prophecy is about Harry as a means to protect Neville.  Voldemort doesn't give Neville a second look--which may just be his undoing.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, I really wouldn't put that type of plan past old Dumbledore.  Nice idea.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 18, 2005)

As long as it isn't Snape I'll be happy...

The Auld Grump, looks at his avatar...


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 19, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> My predition for the next dead person is the person who was the Prisoner of Azkaban...I can't remember his name though, but he's gonna die.
> 
> As for the half-blood prince, I haven't the faintest clue since I haven't read any of the books.    Just goin by the movies.



Yes, quite obviously.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 19, 2005)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> Welcome Back Potter?




ROFL! Please let that be the title of book 7!


----------

